# Mri cpt code needed



## mmcbride (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi

Question: what MRI cpt code would you bill for an mri of the lumbar plexus


----------



## Kimberley (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know the answer to this question?  

Thanks much

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Outpatient Imaging Affiliates


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 30, 2010)

Without contrast - 72148
With contrast - 72149
Without contrast followed by with - 72158

Those are for lumbar MRI; plexus is nerve root; check with radiologist to be sure.


----------

